# Carbon Wrapping Project: Lexus IS250 interior trim



## Nachos23 @ carbon-effects.com (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey!

I've been wrapping a Lexus IS250 set for a member on this board and they've aksed me to start a build thread, so here are the pictures so far:


----------

